# Replacing filter cartridge with ceramic rings?



## excal88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys, I was wondering if I can replace my existing filter cartridge for a HOB with a nylon bag full of ceramic rings, as I believe this would be better filter media. Is there any difference between a filter cartridge and ceramic ring other than the fact that the cartridges also contain carbon? I know that to an extent the cartridge also captures some of the gunk, so just wondering if this would be a ok swap out. Thanks! 

And I'm currently "maturing" the ceramic rings so they'll have a nice culture when I do make the swap. Thanks!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

excal88 said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering if I can replace my existing filter cartridge for a HOB with a nylon bag full of ceramic rings, as I believe this would be better filter media. Is there any difference between a filter cartridge and ceramic ring other than the fact that the cartridges also contain carbon? I know that to an extent the cartridge also captures some of the gunk, so just wondering if this would be a ok swap out. Thanks!
> 
> And I'm currently "maturing" the ceramic rings so they'll have a nice culture when I do make the swap. Thanks!


Ceramic rings will get dirty fairly quickly,water can get dirtier, without something to catch the dirt or gunk as you say before it reaches the ceramic, but is no Harm doing this.


----------



## excal88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yea I'm just going to do a mix of both; there's a deep slot right before my filter cartridge, so I just dropped a handful of ceramic rings in that slot. Added bio filter, so life is dandy with the filter cartridge catching the gunk. Thanks 1077


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Actually a cannister filter set up usually has both in it. Actually 4 different layers. the Rings are only rinsed once in awhile in a bucket of tank water and re-used, that is where the good bacteria resides... but you still need the fiberfill or foam or some type of medium to catch the gunk. Use them both together!! Great idea.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

You should always do mechanical filtration before bio-filtration as the decaying sludge will reduce the effectiveness of the bio-ceramic's ability to house the bacteria and have it perform properly.
The aerobic beneficial aerobic bacteria requires a fair amount of O2 which can be dramatically reduced when sludge covers the bio-ceramic media.
So, if you will convert your cartridge HOB, the bio-ceramic rings really should be after the cartridge or other (perhaps sponge) mechanical filter media.


----------

